# DIY Copper Faucet



## ForestryGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

I posted this last night and for some reason it posted in work at home business instead of here. Since I cant find a way to move it I am reposting.
My spring project is building an outdoor bar/counter space on the back patio. I have an old 2 compartment concrete sink I am going to incorporate. Since good outdoor faucet are stupid expensive I am looking to built my own our of copper. The problem I am running into is I would like to bend it to make the faucet vs using multiple pieces. I will need 2 of them and want them to match. Plan to use 1/2" copper and make 6" radius bends. I am unsure the vest way to do this, tried conduit bender and it was a failure. I have attached something similar to what I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

you can get tube benders which are basically a spring with one end funneled to ease removal, or you can get some fancier benders. The spring ones won't work on hard copper for that you would want one like this
https://www.amazon.com/OTC-6515-Degree-Tubing-Bender/dp/B000F5HV0W
might have to search around for one that will do 1/2 "
There are more pricier options and perhaps a machine shop nearby would have something.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

ForestryGuy said:


> I posted this last night and for some reason it posted in work at home business instead of here. Since I cant find a way to move it I am reposting.
> My spring project is building an outdoor bar/counter space on the back patio. I have an old 2 compartment concrete sink I am going to incorporate. Since good outdoor faucet are stupid expensive I am looking to built my own our of copper. The problem I am running into is I would like to bend it to make the faucet vs using multiple pieces. I will need 2 of them and want them to match. Plan to use 1/2" copper and make 6" radius bends. I am unsure the vest way to do this, tried conduit bender and it was a failure. I have attached something similar to what I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


There are a few methods talked about in plumbing forums involving heating it to cherry red and then bending it with a tubing bender, but have you thought about using 45 or 90 degree fittings soldered in place instead?
May not be as ascetically pleasing, but a lot less work and expense.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Plumbing-Pipes-Fittings-Copper-Pipe-Fittings/Elbow/N-5yc1vZbuu2Z1z114xe


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Bend it around a 6" pipe instead of your leg though.

WWW


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.muellerindustries.com/product/solder-joint-copper-fittings 
Premade u bends are all over the net .


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Use soft copper for the pipe that needs to be bent, plumbing copper (ten foot sticks) is annealed and is nearly unbendable, but soft copper is very easy to bend, soft copper is sold by the OD and plumbing is sold by the ID. (both are the same size), 

sometimes soft copper tubing is called Refrigeration tubing. and sold in rolls not sticks

home depot
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1/2 copper plumbing pipe
*Dimensions*
Actual inside diameter (in.)
0.5
Actual outside diameter (in.)
0.62
Pipe Size
1/2"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
soft copper refrigeration tubing, 5/8
*Dimensions*
Actual inside diameter (in.)
0.55
Actual outside diameter (in.)
0.625
Pipe Size
5/8"


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Cut a piece of soft copper pipe longer than you need for your finish length. Soldier a cap on one end. Pack it full of dry sand, very tightly. Pour in a little at a time and pack it with a stick. Then cap it off. You can now bend it with a conduit bender or a form. I like to make a plywood form if I'm doing multiples. Cut the caps off and empty the sand out.
If you want a tighter radius than 8 times the diameter of the pipe, you will need to use heat.
This method also works well with PVC, light gauge soft stainless alloys and 6061 aluminium tubing.


----------

